# Blueridge guitars



## Skndstry

Anybody ever play a Blueridge BR-OS? 

There is one for sale here for $350, spruce top, Indian rosewood back and sides, mahogany neck. 

It comes with a whack of other stuff - new strings, guitar stand, electronic tuner, De Amond 230 Acoustic guitar pickup, music stand, picks, music books,and instructional videos.

Says it's in good condition, and the picture looks good. Pretty guitar actually. 

The reviews on it are pretty good as a campfire/beach type guitar. I can't find one new online anywhere to see what they retail for. Did they stop making these? Is this a steal? Or to be avoided?

All opinions welcomed.


----------



## TubeStack

My dad has one and he really likes it. I haven't played it much, myself, but seems like it would definitely be a good campfire guitar.

I believe they're made to Martin specs?


----------



## TubeStack

Though I don't know if his is a BR-OS, not sure.


----------



## bobb

That model was discontinued when Greg Rich teamed up with Saga several years ago. Rich redesigned the entire Blueridge line at that time changing to pre-war Martin style specs as well as fancier(some say over the top) inlays.










Drop by The Unofficial Blueridge Guitar Forum for answers to your questions.

So far, I have not heard anything but good comments about the pre-Greg Rich Blueridge guitars.


----------



## Intrepid

Are you sure the Blueridge BR-OS is for sale on this board? I do not see it anywhere.


----------



## Skndstry

Not here. There is one in Sudbury. My coworker's son is almost 10 and a burgeoning guitar player. He's tall for his age. She wants to buy him a new guitar, and this seems to fit the bill. I just wanted to be able to tell her what it might have cost new. She's not a musician, so she's a bit hung up on new vs. used. She doesn't understand that guitar players buy, sell, trade, and actively pursue certain used/vintage instruments all the time. So I'm trying to get her to see the value in this one. 

If she doesn't - I'm going to! (Damn you GAS...damn you!) :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## david henman

...any blueridge dealers in toronto?


----------



## taylor96

david henman said:


> ...any blueridge dealers in toronto?


these guys are not in Toronto but Iriquois.. not sure where that is in relationship to TO.. I bought a BR160 from him a few years ago. .great to deal with..

g


----------



## bagpipe

taylor96 said:


> these guys are not in Toronto but Iriquois.. not sure where that is in relationship to TO.. I bought a BR160 from him a few years ago. .great to deal with..
> 
> g


Is it this store - bluegrassconnection ? ? ? Many miles from Toronto.

Welcome


----------



## b-nads

I've tried several Blueridge models. My favorite is their J-45 tribute. They won't make me put down my Larrivees anytime soon, but they'll hang with some pretty big names out there - loud asthetics aside.


----------



## Furtz

I highly recommend Bluegrass Connection if you're in or going through eastern Ontario. They have some nice Blueridge guitars and piles of other really nice stuff.
I was there for the first time today, and was very impressed. First Class.
Welcome


----------



## Howard492

I've got a Blueridge BR60ce which I am going to sell. Acoustically it sounds great and the neck is fine (Straight). I have two issues and I think they are mostly preference concerns. 1) I don't like shellacked necks. It tends to slow my movement down tremendously while playing especially in humid weather. I mean that could simply be the way my skin reacts to the finish. I have a Dumpduck (Seagull Entourage Rustic) which is my beater. I sanded down the neck and its great...now 2) I think the fretbooard radius is down around a 9 or 10. Its great for chording and the likes but I tend to do a lot of flat picking and I think I would prefer a flatter fret board. So they are just personal concerns for me but the more I learn, the more I realize that you really need to pick a guitar up and try it before you buy it.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Go to www.sagamusic.com they have Blueridge Guitars on their site with prices. Unfortunately this will take to a search you should find one called "saga the source" click on that, then click on instruments and finally on blueridge guitars. I didn't check the link before I posted it, when I did I found it went to the search. My bad I should have checked first.


----------



## Furtz

The prices on the Saga site are "suggested retail" which are way more than the real selling prices.


----------

